# Someone tried ProAlexin?



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi,

I recently stumbled upon an organically certified product called ProAlexin. Has anyone here heard about it or used it on their orchids? It is supposedly a natural fungicide and can aid the plant in the uptake of nutrients. I have found very little information, but there seem to be two versions, one "Phyto-Elicitor" which enhances the plants defenses against pathogen, and one "Plant Nutrient Synergist" which increases nutrient uptake. One website actually lists orchids as one group of plants that can be treated. Below is a text from a newsletter that can be downloaded here:http://quantumgrow.co.nz/site/hydro...ents/Newsletters/Newsletter March 2009doc.pdf

------CITED TEXT--------------
What is it used for?
ProAlexin – Plant Nutrient Synergist contains bioflavonoids (synergized with organic acids), which act as “elicitors” to activate and enhance the plants production of phytoalexins to counter the risk of damage from pathogenic attach. Phytoalexins are antitoxins naturally produced by the plant. Reduced production of phytoalexins is due to several factors (genetic changes in the plant) caused by: plant stress; excessive use of synthetic agrochemicals (pesticides, herbicides, fungicides and synthetic fertilisers); temperature, humidity and climate. Increased level of phytoalexins production reduces stress, promoting plant vigour; all these factors result in a healthier plant.

Pro-Alexin is very effective on the following:
• Botrytis
• Brown fungal spots on lettuces and foliage
• Powdery Mildew
• Sclerotinia
• Pseudomonas

------------END OF CITATION--------------

I think it would be great with an organic product that works proactive, but I there is always the risk of it being humbug. Does anyone have any experiences?


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 19, 2011)

I haven't used it. I don't even see it available for sale in USA.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds like gobbledygook


----------



## Shiva (Aug 19, 2011)

Ozpaph said:


> Sounds like gobbledygook



Haven't we got enough of that stuff already? :wink:


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 19, 2011)

i've heard of and used Actinovate (http://www.naturalindustries.com/retail/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=13&Itemid=3) but i've never heard of this


----------



## Mathias (Aug 19, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> I haven't used it. I don't even see it available for sale in USA.



This company which is based in CA seems to be a distributor- http://www.ahavainthealth.com/contact.php. But everything about the product and company is very vague. 

From what I understand, after some more research, is that it is a product of this company, http://www.citrox.org/ , which is based in UK. But they do not list the product on their website. 

Ah, well, maybe it is just to good to be true.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Interesting. 'Actinovate' if I am not mistaken is made of actinomycetes, naturally occurring fungi-like bacteria, some of which have been shown to be highly effective in reducing certain plant diseases. So its more like a biological control agent. This ProAlexin on the other hand, I think must be a phytoalexin or its derivative. Phytoalexins are naturally occurring chemicals released within plants when attacked by pathogens to stimulate defense responses. I am not sure if this product is meant to be used as a curative or a preventative measure..


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 19, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Interesting. 'Actinovate' if I am not mistaken is made of actinomycetes, naturally occurring fungi-like bacteria, some of which have been shown to be highly effective in reducing certain plant diseases. So its more like a biological control agent. This ProAlexin on the other hand, I think must be a phytoalexin or its derivative. Phytoalexins are naturally occurring chemicals released within plants when attacked by pathogens to stimulate defense responses. I am not sure if this product is meant to be used as a curative or a preventative measure..



Ah, yes, well I have used 'Messenger' which is now called 'Employ' http://www.gardeningthings.com/organic-natural-fertilizers-biostimulants-c-67/employ-reg-plant-health-promoter-2oz-package-p-183 and this stuff sounds similar to the Phytoalexins you are talking about. 'Messenger' aka 'Employ' had a rather noticeable beneficial impact on my Neos when I used it -- I noticed significantly increased vigor, but that's all I noticed. I haven't used it recently. Now I use HB-101, but whether or not it does anything I am not quite certain. :rollhappy:


----------

